# White screen on PC LCD Monitor



## macbugo (May 5, 2007)

I have an intermitten problem with my monitor screen going totally white but the program can be heard running in the background. Sometimes rebooting the computer corrects the problem but sometimes not. The monitor is less than 6 months old and the computer is about 1 year old. Below are my computer specs.
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	JP
System Manufacturer	INTEL_
System Model	D945GNT_
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~3400 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~3400 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Intel Corp. NT94510J.86A.2487.2005.0906.1451, 9/6/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	JP\The Game Account
Time Zone	Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	1.52 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	3.85 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
I have an NVidia 7900 GT video card.

Please help??


----------



## Enbee (Nov 9, 2004)

Since your monitor and computer are so new, arent' you still under warranty?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step would be to swap the monitor with another computer and see if the problem follows the monitor.


----------



## macbugo (May 5, 2007)

You would think the warranty would work but since the items were purchased separately, each wants to blame it on the other OR more readily to a "software" issue which then includes formatting my hard drive(s). I tried Gateway via chat but their recommendation was to purchase a new graphics card....the one I have is only a year old!

The idea of hooking the monitor up to another cpu is good BUT I don't have one with a DVI connection if that is part of the problem. What do you think? The monitor is a Gateway FPD2275W. Okay, I just checked and I can buy a cable to connect it via VGA, component, S-Video and/or composite video. Which is best? We have an older computer that would probably work.

I just realized that I should put "novice" as my computer knowledge... 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Use a VGA cable, that'll give you the freedom to use it with most computers.


----------



## macbugo (May 5, 2007)

I hooked another monitor up to my computer. No white screen. I took my new 22" monitor to work expecting it to work fine....and it came up with a white screen. Once I completed all the leg work for them, Gateway sent me a new replacement monitor within 3 days! I have not ever had a monitor go out like that and the weird thing was that it was intermittent. I just wanted to post the outcome so that if anyone else had the problem, they might get some help from my resolution.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

